# "My Hope" Billy Graham



## Reformed Calvinist (Jun 26, 2013)

This is the latest campaign by the BGEA. Billy Graham will give a televised appeal some time in November of this year in which participants are asked to invite friends and acquaintances into their homes to watch it. Our session and outreach committee have approved it and are actively promoting it around our chuch.(PCA) I serve as an RE on the session and have voiced my reluctance based on Grahams past statements to re Schuller among others.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## earl40 (Jun 26, 2013)

I take it would be of a past "episode". If so I would ask to see what they are going to show.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 26, 2013)

earl40 said:


> I take it would be of a past "episode". If so I would ask to see what they are going to show.



My understanding is that this will be a new revival, although it will be done via television from his home because he is not well enough to travel.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 26, 2013)

Our local Association is promoting this event heavily, though there is very little information available, apart from these basic matters y'all have already mentioned above. 

As of yet no one in our congregation has asked about it. I do not intend for us to take part, and most likely will not address the matter publicly.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 26, 2013)

Reformed Calvinist said:


> This is the latest campaign by the BGEA. Billy Graham will give a televised appeal some time in November of this year in which participants are asked to invite friends and acquaintances into their homes to watch it. Our session and outreach committee have approved it and are actively promoting it around our chuch.(PCA) I serve as an RE on the session and have voiced my reluctance based on Grahams past statements to re Schuller among others.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?



My initial thought is that if you discussed it with the rest of the Session, were able to raise your concerns, and found your view to be on the "losing" side... then raising the issue here where you're likely to find support and justification for your view runs a risk of fostering disunity between you and the other elders. I hope you're able to rise above that and are merely, humbly, seeking wisdom rather than trying to find support for your view. But if it were me, I know I would be in grave danger of nursing bitterness and an I'm-right-they're-wrong spirit. So I encourage you (gently, I hope) to be wary of such a spirit as you read the responses you get here.

There are legitimate issues surrounding Rev. Graham that ought to be considered. Especially given your concern, perhaps the matter of your church's involvement should not yet be settled. But I suspect that going forward in a way that promotes unity, respect and humility within your Session should be a chief concern.

It's tricky for me to bring up that suspicion because it means that I, who don't know you, have to guess at what temptations you might face in this situation. Perhaps you don't struggle with nursing bitterness and disunity (which would be great!). But since I and most believers I know DO struggle with such temptations, I thought it might be helpful to point out their dangers.


----------



## Cymro (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe that when Billy Graham held his campaign in Great Britain, that he spent 3 hrs with
Dr M. L. Jones trying to persuade him to add his support to the venture. He knew that if the
Doctor came on board then the rest of the serious evangelical camp would follow. The Doctor
declined, not being enamoured with the methods, and the substance of the presentation of the Gospel.
Things have not changed, neither should we.


----------



## JM (Jun 26, 2013)

oworm, is that you? You know what I think.

jm


----------



## Reformed Calvinist (Jun 26, 2013)

JM said:


> oworm, is that you? You know what I think.
> 
> jm


Yes its me. I registered on her with my CF name but the account was inactive for a long time and I couldn't log in


----------



## Reformed Calvinist (Jun 26, 2013)

Jack K said:


> Reformed Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> > This is the latest campaign by the BGEA. Billy Graham will give a televised appeal some time in November of this year in which participants are asked to invite friends and acquaintances into their homes to watch it. Our session and outreach committee have approved it and are actively promoting it around our chuch.(PCA) I serve as an RE on the session and have voiced my reluctance based on Grahams past statements to re Schuller among others.
> ...


I appreciate your encouragement and exhortation. The BGEA is the tip of many icebergs and this one is an ice cube by comparison.


----------

